# Morel Habitat



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

I've been trying to find morels the past two years, and I guess I just really suck because I've only found about a dozen total....and I keep hearing about all these people with shopping bags full!

Can someone explain a bit what exactly is the most productive habitat?

I usually spend time in Roscommon county, so what kind of habitat in that area should I focus on? (People keep saying elms...but there aren't very many elms up there.)

I have usually looked in rotten stumpy old growth areas, and my track record says that it's not a very productive place.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hello Kdogger
I agree in that area there aren't many Elms.
Look for young stands of Big Tooth Aspens (POPLAR), White Ash trees
and Maples in that area. 

Mike


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Kdogger,
Join the club. I've been looking for those dang things for four years now, I've looked in apple orchards, by dead elms, poplar stands, by white triliums, hillsides, you name it, and I've been there twice, and I've found 3 morels. If I don't find any this year, I'm taking up quilting.


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Don't forget to check around Beech Trees, Rocky out croppings, Mosey Hills sides and bottom draws of hills that have washed hillsides and most of all look for the snow mold - always a good indicator of prime morel habitat.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Ive had my best success under and around old apple trees and abandoned apple orchards.


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

Found 69 yesterday under appletrees. I find them mostly under apples, elm and ash trees in S. Mich. By the way they will go great with fresh turkey breasts the girlfriend shot Monday. Guess what were having for dinner tonight!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

They can and do grow anywhere.
The trees for blacks for me are, cherry-ash-beech-maple-popples-MINIMAL oak with the odd pine thrown in.
For me on the whites, ash-beech-maple-popples-elm-apple-SOMETIMES cherry-MINIMAL oak also, with the odd pine thrown in.
Ground cover for both, ferns-ramps-trout lillies-dutchmans breeches-trillium and other flowers-old puffballs-devils urns-beefsteaks-etc.
Many times this has all come together and NOTHING! I hate when that happens.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I am in rosco. around here I look for young 3-6 inch poples in areas that are damp and have knolls also watch for thorn apples. I would suggest the north side of the deadstream swamp in the oilfields west of us27. or the field trial area east merideth


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

I am not a veteran morel hunter, but I have found a few hundred black ones in Cheboygan county west of Black lake. :shhh: They were in an area of poplar about 6 inch diameter and slightly sloping terrain. There were moguls or bumps also. This was before mothers day. I would suggest also not to look for rotting stumps or wet areas unless an expert says that is a good idea. There was no other differences in the area besides what I described. In Alcona county I find white ones a little later. There seem to be alot fewer, but much bigger. One last year was the size of a doorknob. Those were in a small orchard.


----------



## jeb (Nov 15, 2005)

When you find one mark it do not pick, then look around it for 6 to 8 feet and go around and look from every way you can think of. with the sun at your back with the sun in your eyes. after a while they pop up all over the place. Most of the time, some times there will be only 3 or 4 but most of the time you will see alot more.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info!

I'll let you know if you success improves!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Ya my kids like to go running for one when they see it, I just cringe.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

been eating them for two days now. I find them all over my hometown, including my yard. Found a plastic grocery sack full today yummmmmmmmmmm I find all mine around dead elm, where the bark has slid off.


----------



## huntndaddy (Mar 25, 2005)

Michigan Mike said:


> Hello Kdogger
> I agree in that area there aren't many Elms.
> Look for young stands of Big Tooth Aspens (POPLAR), White Ash trees
> and Maples in that area.
> ...


Michigan Mike said it very clear and accurate. Not very many elms in that area but there a few. I live right near Roscommon and I know people from Roscommon and they make their best finds around the Apens, Maples, Poplars, but the best producer for morels up that way is the White Ash. You will find all colors of morels aorund the Ash. They come up in flushes around the ash. The blacks can be found right near the base of the tree and as far as 15 yards out. I have found that the greys and yellows tend to stay near the base. Here is a pic of a White Ash. A very common tree in this area.

Hope this helps

and good luck


----------



## kozlov1 (Feb 22, 2006)

Any good spots around allendale...

Ed


----------



## Arin (Jun 2, 2004)

Yesterday there were about 50 yellows on a steep-ish hillside with pines & white ash. I've had the best luck with white ash, but I'm still a beginner and have only found two batches.


----------

